# Little Kaizar



## Ska (Dec 2, 2012)

Little grump butts first time on a harness. He was being a little bitey!


----------



## TegusRawsome80 (Dec 2, 2012)

Looks stressful and rather unnecessary to be honest. I would recommend holding off on a harness til he's quite a bit larger.


----------



## Ska (Dec 2, 2012)

I had just put it on and him down which is why he is like that. I thought it was best to train young?


----------



## TegusRawsome80 (Dec 2, 2012)

Some would disagree with me but I wouldn't try it until he's larger and more tamed down.


----------



## james.w (Dec 3, 2012)

I agree with TegusRawsome. He is way too small for a harness. How is he with general handling?


----------



## Ska (Dec 3, 2012)

james.w said:


> I agree with TegusRawsome. He is way too small for a harness. How is he with general handling?


He's great when I handle him... How big should he be before I us a harness...?


----------



## james.w (Dec 3, 2012)

It's tough to give a recommended size, but larger than he is now.


----------



## TegusRawsome80 (Dec 3, 2012)

I'd say 2.5-3 feet/ whatever his adult size is but that's just me.


----------



## Ska (Dec 3, 2012)

I measured him last night and he is 18".


----------



## TegusRawsome80 (Dec 3, 2012)

And barely filled out weightwise. He's young and growing. Be patient.


----------



## Ska (Dec 3, 2012)

Should he be bigger? I got him when he was about 2 weeks at a reptile expo back in I believe May (I think). Also after it was on he didn't seem to mind it and when we walked around the park he just laid in my hand or snuggled into my arm.


----------

